# Problem with FUSE mounting



## allesan (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm having problem mounting anything over FUSE.
For example


```
sshfs  -o idmap=user root@x.x.x.x:/ /mnt/portable/   
mount_fusefs: /dev/fuse0 on /mnt/portable: Invalid argument
fuse: failed to mount file system: No such file or directory
```

I have installed fusefs-kmod.tbz fusefs-libs.tbz fusefs-sshfs.tbz, and kernel module is loaded and FUSE is started.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 9, 2013)

It may not be the same problem, but it may help nonetheless.

The latest version of fusefs-libs in the ports tree is 2.9.2 and the latest STABLE package is 2.9.1.

I tried the packages two days ago and every FUSE module crashed the system. I built fusefs-libs 2.9.2 and fusefs-kmod from ports and everything worked fine.

HTH

EDIT: After doing a few tests, I found out that rebuilding fusefs-kmod is a must, even though it's the same version as the package.


----------



## allesan (Mar 11, 2013)

I compiled everything from ports and it works. Still don't understand what*'*s wrong with packages.

I was reluctant to install from ports because it pulls Ruby.


----------

